# Getting the word out



## mtlogcabin (Oct 21, 2009)

I sent WABO an e-mail about this site and a link to this site and this was their response. See if other groups will do the same. I think we could get to a thousand board members by Thanksgiving.

Hi Jeff,

Thanks so much for passing on the info regarding the new forum. We were wondering what happened to the old bulletin board and couldn't figure out how to access it. I will forward your notice to our members here at WABO.

Julie Rogers, CAE, Executive Director

Washington Association of Building Officials


----------



## RJJ (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Getting the word out

For all those from the old board welcome! Look at the member list and if you see someone missing and contact them. Or PM me I will be glad to do it.

A few on my list still AWOL: info lost to the old BB

Marshall Mark .... Texas

Texasbo....... Texas

Paul Clark...... Sioux Falls


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Getting the word out

RJJ,

Marshal Mark will; for sure; be at the Baltimore hearings on the Sprinkler issue; you might see him their and tell him.

That's another reason why everyone going to Baltimore should buy a cheap box of 1,000 business cards (one day service) and pass them out at the hearings.  About $10 bucks.

Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546 (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Getting the word out

mtlogcabin,

Thanks for the WABO post.  We have had a large influx of WA State members join this site recently


----------



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Getting the word out

Good stuff gents!!! It dose not matter if you give this site out to a local whatever or a regional website. Lets get-er done! Please, what ever state you are from, contact your icc chapter and tell them about this site.


----------



## jpranch (Oct 23, 2009)

Re: Getting the word out

Ladies & gents, Please do not forget to send me your online name and email address. NO personal information needed. I'm still compiling a contact list. I will up-date as time allows and everybody who sends will get a copy back. I do not sell, trade, etc... This is just for us here. I would never violate a trust. JP

email to: jim@ci.gillette.wy.us


----------

